# 4 famale rats manchester



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

mother and three daughters need a good home would like to state these are not mine


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

ok info is 


the mother is all white and the younger females are hooded rats. 2 x hooded rats amd 1 x biege and white with brown nose. 

I've offered to keep the mother permanently and maybe one other


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> ok info is
> 
> the mother is all white and the younger females are hooded rats. 2 x hooded rats amd 1 x biege and white with brown nose.
> 
> I've offered to keep the mother permanently and maybe one other


You're such an angel!! I wish I could help! Good luck!


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

*sits on fingers and looks the other way*


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

bewitched said:


> *sits on fingers and looks the other way*


nooooooooooo look  ill even send you pictures


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

right these ladies MAY have a home.

im a sucker, but possibly with me permanently depends on husband :/ just because i can't find anyone to take the sisters feel wayy sorry for them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

bewitched said:


> *sits on fingers and looks the other way*


Haha you are sooooooooooooo getting rats!!!


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

The OH would go mental. He was reluctant about getting the boys.
Rock, you should keep them, you know you want to


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

bewitched said:


> The OH would go mental. He was reluctant about getting the boys.
> Rock, you should keep them, you know you want to


all depends on what husband says he said i could keep two, surely a extra to won't make a difference


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> all depends on what husband says he said i could keep two, surely a extra to won't make a difference


2 in a cage. 4 in a cage. Takes up the same space. No difference at all


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

bewitched said:


> 2 in a cage. 4 in a cage. Takes up the same space. No difference at all


they could all stay in one i have a massive one they'd fit in comfortably. maybe i shouldn't mention it and see if he notices


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> they could all stay in one i have a massive one they'd fit in comfortably. maybe i shouldn't mention it and see if he notices


I can just see it now

"I thought you said there was only 2"
"There is"
"No, I see 4 tails"
"Nah, they just move quick, get to specsavers"

:lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

bewitched said:


> I can just see it now
> 
> "I thought you said there was only 2"
> "There is"
> ...


he's not noticed the snake yet so i have hopes.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> he's not noticed the snake yet so i have hopes.


Seriously?? I do worry about men sometimes :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

bewitched said:


> Seriously?? I do worry about men sometimes :lol:


haha we never moved from the viv from when we rehomed our old snake..so i've put her init with all her stuff and he hasn't notice and thinks i turned her light on for the pretty decorations in the viv...bloody good job i know he'll love her isn't it


----------

